# Hello Kitty T's......



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

I know someone that loves her more than u......... lol and that is FEATHER.... lol So go to WetSeal Girl. i seen these T's and flipped...

Anyone else digs these T's??? i know i do


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2006)

must... go.... to.. wet.... seal....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 30, 2006)

i wish i could find more Deery-Lou stuff, that's my fave Hello Kitty character!!!

but those tee's are cute!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_





 must... go.... to.. wet.... seal...._

 

Wish u lived closer.. Sister gets 40% off regular price..... dat bish i hate her lol J/p  lol


----------



## Janice (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Raerae (Aug 30, 2006)

omg i'm so buying that white tank lol...


----------



## NFTP (Aug 31, 2006)

my boyfriend bought me the black hello kitty tank top


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

yea hello kitty stuff is awsome.... lol i was looking in the avon catalog and seen some hello kitty charms for the celly, and a watch... i flipped... i got the charm for the celly but my sister ganked it from me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bummer lol...... ha target has some neat helly kitty stuff also... i want the toaster its so cool.. u toast some bread and it pops up with hello kitty embossed??? stamped? lol on it... ha i would get the bedding but i dont think the hubby is going for that one lol


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 9, 2006)

i love the last tshirt. i wanna where that shirt with rainbow eyes


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2006)

look what i just got from ebay!! i'm so excited, it's so rare to fine Deery Lou stuff anymore...




<3


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 9, 2006)

I bought this shirt, and I LOVE it!!

http://img.hottopic.com/is/image/Hot...8_hi?$product$


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG...must call one of my friends. She's a regional manager for Wet Seal. Maybe she'll hook me up


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

woe is me. i have a wet seal card. but im all preggo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sniffles.....


----------



## macluver (Sep 21, 2006)

Ooh! I love Hello Kitty! Those are just too cute. I want them all!!


----------



## Deelite033 (Sep 21, 2006)

thats cute. I got a hello kitty t-shirt from jcpenneys, like last summer? She has an afro with a pick in it and below it says "Can you dig it?" hah


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 21, 2006)

Cute!  I want, but I feel all weird wearing them now though since I turned 26 :-(  I hate getting old.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm 26 and wear mine proudly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see I need to go to Wet Seal this weekend.

Here are some shirts in my personal collection

from Wet Seal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello Kitty tattoo inspired: 
http://static.flickr.com/89/22163495...2f98f5.jpg?v=0

"No Photos Please" tank top:





I also have 3 others but no pictures. I never get tired of wearing HK stuff!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, I'm 28 and I've been a Hello Kitty fan for most of my years.  I wear my kitty shirts all the time!  I have lots of other HK stuff (toaster, waffle & sandwich makers, a Gibson guitar and lots more) and I won't be satisfied until I get the $4200.00 diamond & ruby Kimora Lee Simmons ring!  
And yes...  I'm a wee bit of a dork!


----------



## aziza (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deelite033* 

 
_thats cute. I got a hello kitty t-shirt from jcpenneys, like last summer? She has an afro with a pick in it and below it says "Can you dig it?" hah_

 
Are you serious? I would rock that in a heartbeat! I am in love with that last t-shirt up there too1!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 20, 2006)

Aww man how did I miss this post?!?! I got a Hello Kitty t from JC Penney too, acutally I got two. One says I love the 80's. LOL Man I wish I had some mula I'd go and buy one of those shirts. ANd yes I am a Hello Kitty fiend. My friend just gave me this cool Hello Kitty coffee mug for my birthday...me loves it!


----------

